# Calcium and phosphorus amounts



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

This may have been posted before, but I didn't see anything. I know that high amounts of calcium & phosphorus in dog foods are not good for large breed puppies due to skeletal problems. But I was wondering if it has any affect on adult dogs? I see some foods with 1.3% range of calcium and some that are 2.5% calcium. Any pros or cons of high calcium for large adult dogs? Just curious.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I really think it's a non-issue. Do you measure the calcium in your own diet? Phosphorus? If not, no need to measure it in your dog's diet. Exact amounts just aren't critical. You just need some. There is no test in existence to see if they are getting the correct amount of either.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

